# SOUTH DAKOTA



## ancientdigger69 (Sep 29, 2009)

went digging today in a privy here in pekin illinois. thought it was gonna turn out to be a dud but it wasnt too bad. the bottle i need to find out about is from deadwood south dakota of all places here in illinois. the embossing and dimensions are as follows: 

 BIM, clear, no makers mark, 3.5" tall, slug plate pharmacist bottle with embossing as follows: 

*JULIUS DEETKEN // PHARMACIST // MAIN STREET // DEADWOOD S.D.* 

 also has what appears to be one of those hand held fans (kinda like what you see people using in churches) with the letter "D" in the center 

 I saw in my search of the forum that a hutch is known from there but no other bottles posted about. anyone have any clues? its gotta be a good one though. 

 GOT A NEW CAMERA SO HERE'S A PIC:






 Found this info through a google search on the man: 

 JULIUS DEETKEN. 

 Julius Deetken passed away in Deadwood on the 19th of April, 
 1915. He had been continuously engaged in the drug business in Deadwood 
 since 1876 and was therefore one of the oldest merchants in years of 
 continuous connection with the business interests of that city. His 
 plans were well formulated and carried to successful completion as the 
 result of his enterprise and close application. He was born near 
 Heidelberg, in Baden, Germany, October 27, 1844, a son of Leonard and 
 Julia (Bender) Deetken, who were also natives of the fatherland. The 
 former was a minister of the Lutheran Evangelical church. 

 Julius Deetken was the youngest of six children, three sons and 
 three daughters He was only about six years of age when his mother 
 died. He attended school in Germany, becoming a pupil in a preparatory 
 school in Wertheim after attending the public schools in his home town. 
 It was his intention to prepare for the ministry of the Lutheran 
 Evangelical church but owing to his father's death he was compelled to 
 abandon his preparations for that holy calling. When seventeen years of 
 age he entered upon a three years' apprenticeship in a pharmacy and at 
 twenty years he began clerking in a pharmacy, spending three years in 
 that way. In the fall of 1867 he bade adieu to friends and fatherland 
 and sailed for the new world. All three of the sons came to the United 
 States but the three daughters remained in Germany. Julius Deetken 
 settled first at Council Bluffs, Iowa, where he clerked in drug stores 
 For a year he was in Omaha, Nebraska, and in 1869 went to Deer Lodge, 
 Montana, where he also spent a year as clerk in a drug store He could 
 not speak English when he came to the new world but his experience as a 
 salesman enabled him to acquaint himself with the language of the 
 country. He afterward returned to Council Bluffs, where he engaged in 
 business with a brother from 1870 until 1876. In the latter year he 
 came to the Black Hills by way of Cheyenne, walking most of the way in 
 company with those who were driving freighting teams. By way of Fort 
 Laramie he proceeded to Custer, where he arrived on the last day of 
 April, 1876, having engaged in an encounter with the Indians the day 
 before. He camped at Custer, waiting for his goods, which were delayed 
 by the Indians. Upon the arrival of his goods he packed them and made 
 his way to Deadwood, where he resided continuously from May, 1876, 
 until his demise. He opened the first exclusive drug store in the town, 
 starting in a log store about a block below his subsequent place of 
 business. He continued in that place for about six or eight months and 
 in November, 1876, consolidated his interests with those of E. C. Bent, 
 who had gone to Deadwood and was engaged in the same line of business. 
 This firm existed for twelve years, under the style of Bent & Deetken, 
 and on the expiration of that period Mr. Deetken purchased his 
 partner's interest and afterward continued the business alone, carrying 
 a full line of drugs and druggists' sundries. His store was large and 
 well appointed and the integrity and enterprise of his business methods 
 were salient features in his growing success. He was honored by being 
 chosen president of the Pharmaceutical Association of South Dakota, 
 which office he held in 1909 and 1910. At different times he was 
 connected with mining interests and with the banking business and he 
 was one of the organizers of the First National Bank. 

 In November, 1890, was celebrated the marriage of Mr. Deetken and 
 Miss Genevieve Maxwell, who was born in Kansas City, Missouri, a 
 daughter of Thomas and Martha (Hiltibidal) Maxwell, the former of 
 French and Scotch descent and the latter of German lineage, although 
 both parents were American born. In early life the father followed 
 farming but he and his wife now reside in Kansas City. Mr. anti Mrs. 
 Deetken became the parents of two children: Albert M., who was 
 graduated from the Creighton College of Pharmacy; and Martha C., who is 
 now attending school in Galesburg, Illinois. 

 Mr. Deetken was a member and the secretary of the Black Hills 
 Pioneer Society and was regarded as one of its most valued 
 representatives. He acted as its secretary for twelve years and he 
 enjoyed in the fullest measure the esteem and love of the members of 
 that organization. To him, more than to any other, is due credit for 
 the erection of the monument to the Rev. Henry Weston Smith. He gave 
 his political allegiance to the republican party but was never a 
 politician in the sense of office seeking. He attended the 
 Congregational church and upright, honorable principles ever guided his 
 life and shaped his conduct in relation to his fellowmen. He embraced 
 the opportunities which came to him in a business way and earnest, 
 unremitting labor was the foundation of his success He was familiar 
 with all the phases of pioneer life and few there are who could give a 
 more intimate and accurate description of the conditions which existed 
 here in an early day and of the activities which have led to the 
 upbuilding of the Black Hills district. At length, when he had reached 
 the age of seventy years, five months and nineteen days his life's 
 labors were ended by death. To his family he was a devoted husband and 
 father, to his associates a faithful friend and to the district in 
 which he lived a loyal and public-spirited citizen. The many sterling 
 traits which he displayed endeared him to all, so that his death was 
 the occasion of deep and widespread regret.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice find man, bottles from those notorious wild west towns fetch plenty good money, more money than most bottle collectors would shell out, anyway! 

 I'd bet it was hauled back by a railroad worker, or perhaps someone taking the long way to Yellowstone (or someone checking out the forest preserve that practically surrounds Deadwood). I found a Minto, ND (not Minot) bottle in Peoria and it really made me wonder. I'm going to guess they were brought back by people riding the RR for pleasure, or shipped out to work on the lines.

 What else did you come up with?


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 30, 2009)

I haven't seen a Deadwood bottle medicine or soda under 200.
 nice find 
 I've found the hutchs so far can't wait to see a med


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Sep 30, 2009)

i'll post a pic as soon as i can. im going out to get a new camera this weekend. ive got a bunch of dug goodies im dying to post and show off.


----------



## Digger George (Sep 30, 2009)

i wanna see ! i wanna see! i wanna see! i wanna see! i like turtles! i wanna see! i wanna see!!!!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Sep 30, 2009)

well hey there georgie boy!!! TINY SHRIMP TO YOU!!!


----------



## Digger George (Sep 30, 2009)

That just reminded me of my beloved diggin mobile who has just passed on this week. RIP 1992 dodge grand caravan. WE WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Sep 30, 2009)

YEAH, we'll remember the ply wood plow on the back of it for filling holes. LMAO!!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Sep 30, 2009)

you should dig a really big privy, and fill it in with parts from the van. now there would be one hell of a burial!!


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah george that plywood was ingenious . RIP your van man..You could write THIS CARAVAN DOESN'T RUN on it and throw that WE WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER right under it


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 2, 2009)

emailed a guy through ebay who had some deadwood stuff for sale. he said the one i have is pretty plentiful but depending on condition still sells for 75 to 200 bucks. said let him know if i wanted to sell it but when am i ever gonna dig another one?? i live in freakin illinois. this one's goin' in the cabinet!!


----------



## john55f100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey ancientdigger,Do not listen to that e-bay guy,Ive got a deetken bottlle,and ive been trying to find someone else that has one.there are 2 in the adams house musem,in deadwood,yours,and mine,thats only 4 that i know of,not what i call common.mine is a nice purple color now,and reads julius deetken registered pharmist,deadwood south dakota.i have been offered $1,000 for mine by a support crewmember on the hbo show,deadwood.if these bottles are so common how come every time i look at e-bay or other bottle websites none ever show up?did read david rapports story on finding deetkens medical bag at a flea market in the late 70's?google deetkens name,its a great story.have a great day.john


----------



## IllinoisDigger (Oct 2, 2009)

Ancient, 
 great find on the deadwood. keep 'em coming.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd keep it for sure. I've had guys try to weasel bottles out of me in the past only to find out it was worth double. I always tell people like that "if its so common go find one and I'll buy it from you" . 

 Rocky


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks guys!! oh, ima keepin' it. fo sheezy ma neezy!!

 john, yours is different from mine. mine doesnt say registered. thanks for the info, its appreciated!!!!


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 2, 2009)

now, im going out in the morning, buying a new digital camera, and posting pics of it.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 4, 2009)

*RE: SOUTH DAKOTA now with pic*

just a bump to show the pic i added.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2009)

I've got an appointment with Mike at City Hall in Deadwood on Wednesday at 10o A.M. to see the Julius Deetken collection. I'll check it out and get back to you guys. I am looking forward to this day. Hope I can find out some info for you both. I have a question or two also, like why is Deetken in the book "The Black Hills or Last Hunting Grounds of the Dakotahs" by Annie D. Tallent spelled Deetkin. It's definitly the same guy.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 4, 2009)

I plan on calling Arlette Hanson on monday. she is the curator for the adams museum. im curious just to know how rare the pharmacies are. the prices on the hutch's is crazy. im still amazed that i even dug it here in illinois. its up at the top of the list as one of my faves!!  let me know what you find out and i'll do the same.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 4, 2009)

Killer bottle.  I've been to Deadwood a few times.  It's only a few miles from Sturgis where the big bike run is.  Seen the chair that Wild Bill was supposedly sitting in when he got shot too.  It's still a very small town, but very cool because of the history (not to mention the HBO show[]).  Glad you were finally able to load a pic.



> im curious just to know how rare the pharmacies are. the prices on the hutch's is crazy.


 
 Bet ya the price on that one is pretty crazy too.


----------



## john55f100 (Oct 4, 2009)

yea can you dig it,please let us know how rare they are.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 10, 2009)

Well I made it to Deadwwod before the *snowflakes* got too deep. I took pictures of Privvydiggers hutch and Ancientdigger's Julius Deetken medicine bottle with me. And John55f100 I believe yours is like the one that was in the Julius Deetken satchel. Mike Runge is the archivist (michael.runge@cityofdeadwood.com).  When I started asking him about how much your bottles are worth he told me "I am not an appraiser, I am an archivist" But he really liked the hutch, and said the building it was made in burned down in 1900-1915. He wants you Ancientdigger to E-mail him a better picture of your Deetken med as he has not seen one of those before. And John, Mike told me there were 5 of your type of bottle dug up in the Chinese dig a few years ago. (The Chinese lived under the town in tunnels.) He also said anything linked to Deadwood would have an elevated price. And he said they had the Deetken collection appraised and they paid $2,000.00 for it. They are looking for someone who can read the old German language as many of the items are such written and he feels they could unlock more details of this family and the history of Deadwood. Any takers on that?


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 12, 2009)

hmmm, i took it 2 years in high school. im a bit rusty but can still read some of it.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 14, 2009)

Are you going to mail him a better picture of your bottle? Maybe you could take your bottle and read a little bit of some of those letters.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 14, 2009)

i did email him better pics. id love to go up there but im on call 24/7. its kinda hard to get time off.


----------

